
Does Free College Work? Kalamazoo Offers Some Answers - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/does-free-college-work-kalamazoo-offers-some-answers-11561741553?mod=rsswn
======
IloveHN84
In EU it works very well. But obviously capitalists will say that won't work
in US

